# Ebay auction Win



## mesamirage (Dec 26, 2007)

What am I doing??  Playing around on Ebay and a few hours later I have another Hyatt week?  How do I explain that to the wife?  

I claim I know what I doing with Hyatt ownership... but now I just purchased a 1400 EOY (Sedona) for $2849... I usually know a Hyatt deal when I see it, and in this case I can't decide if I've lost my mind or if I'm happy with the deal?

Gotta listen to my own advice... 1880+ points weeks ONLY... YIKES!!

Opinions?

Steve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310009329727&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## bccash63 (Dec 27, 2007)

Speaking from personal experience it can be very dangerous to 'play around on ebay'--it is highly addictive looking for that good deal. Dawn


----------



## Denise L (Dec 27, 2007)

Great price  . Gee, I should play around on ebay a bit. 

So Hyatt would obviously want to take it at that price under ROFR. But I gather that you have ways of getting around that.

Congrats!  I would love another 1400 pts for that price. If you change your mind, I'll buy it!


----------



## LisaH (Dec 27, 2007)

Denise: take a breath and repeat after me: I have enough timeshares, I have enough timeshares...


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's how I got my first timeshare. I didn't think there was anyway that I'd win with my bid and I did.  I'm very glad that I did!

Good luck with your  new purchase.

Sue


----------



## mesamirage (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Sue/Denise... Yeah it could be a challenge for ROFR, I do have some creative ideas, just really depends on the flexiblity of the seller. I wonder how much interest Hyatt really has on smaller low priced weeks like this? I personally don't think they are very interested in buy back on a week like this... I may submit it just like it is.

Steve

Denise I sent you a PM.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 27, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Denise: take a breath and repeat after me: I have enough timeshares, I have enough timeshares...



Thanks for the sanity check  . DH will definitely NOT let me buy another week unless I sell a week...  

I do like the Hyatt reservation system though, and the flexibility of the points.  That $500 resort transfer fee is outrageous, though!


----------



## mesamirage (Dec 27, 2007)

Denise L said:


> That $500 resort transfer fee is outrageous, though!


 
Yeah... and I believe that is only like 2-3 years old that they charge that fee. I need to look back at my first Hyatt and see if I was charged that when I purchased or if the seller was charged that when I sold... I don't think that fee has always been there.

It really puts the brakes on flipping some of these good priced Hyatt weeks I have seen over the years.


----------

